# Heroes of the Storm AKTIONFIGUREN!



## darkSchnegge (1. Dezember 2015)

Neca Toys hat die Lizens zu  Heroes bekommen und ich konnte es mir nicht nehmen als Figuren Nerd

die ersten Beiden Figuren der 1.Welle zu ordern!

 

Durch meinen Kanal auf Youtube wollte ich nun auch schicke Reviews dazu machen und präsentiere euch hier

die erste Figur!

 

Viel Spaß mit NOVA 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vyRPYrmO2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2015)

18 Minuten für zwei Kunststoff-Figuren? dammit.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2015)

Novas Waffe sieht billig verarbeitet aus.


----------



## DerSchallf (1. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Gewehr kannste um die Ecke schiessen. Aber sobald Muradin gibt muss ich wohl Geld ausgeben


----------

